# Flow M9 toe pain



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it the boot?

Try centering the strap, one of the ratchets might be pressing from the side.

Try to move the toe strap to a slot further up.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

how do you get toe pain with a toeless support binding.Are you sure its not the boots?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's your boot.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's ok. Flow's kill my feet too. With that said, its probably your boots.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

i have had these boots for 3 seasons with no issues. i got these bindings and the issues started


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

judoant said:


> i have had these boots for 3 seasons with no issues. i got these bindings and the issues started


Just another Flow victim then. I feel your pain brother.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Schultz probably rode the Flites 

With that said, it is your boot. You didn't have issues before because traditional straps clamp on your boots much tighter than Flows.

If it is somehow your Flows, you probably have the outside toe strap too tight. Loosen the that outside strap a couple of notches and tighten the inside strap a little tighter.

You don't have to tighten the straps evenly. Also, which M9s do you have? If they are 2009 or above, you can adjust the straps like normal bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

judoant said:


> i have had these boots for 3 seasons with no issues. i got these bindings and the issues started


Post up a picture of your boot tightly strapped into the bindings. Someone else will likely need to take the photo. The fact that it is only affecting one of your feet indicates that this is likely a setup issue, but let's find out for sure.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i had foot pain one day and my front part was too tight it may not feel right since your use to traditional but works great even when loose


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Leo said:


> Schultz probably rode the Flites .


Haha They were on my buddies Custom X so I doubt he would stick flites on that.

Regardless, OP its really odd that your toes would start to hurt from bindings. Do you have your old ones still to put a day on those to see if that fixes it?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Haha They were on my buddies Custom X so I doubt he would stick flites on that.
> 
> Regardless, OP its really odd that your toes would start to hurt from bindings. Do you have your old ones still to put a day on those to see if that fixes it?


Oh yea? I've seen plenty of Flites on good boards like Custom X lol.

Believe it or not, some Flites look sick like the Flite 3.


----------

